# Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic or Tissot Visodate?



## jpotty (Aug 26, 2011)

I am debating whether to purchase the Hamilton Jazzmaster viewmatic or the Tissot Visodate? I already have a Tissot Lelocle on a black leather band and white face.

I now want a brown strap but I like both and wondered what people thought of the two and which one you would go for and why?

Thanks!


----------



## didil (Jun 24, 2012)

I also have a Le Locle but with black dial, and I fall in love with Hamilton Viewmatic, and I think Visodate model is almost the same with Le Locle but different dial only. I would go for that Viewmatic


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

I prefer the simple dial on the Vissodate.


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

It depends on the look you are going for. The biggest difference between the two is that the Viewmatic has a Gee-Oh-Shay dial. It also has the stylalized numerals that make it look oh-so jazzy cool. The Tissot is all business. BTW, the Tissot no longer has that exact same case design shown in your picture. Those nice little offsets were the lugs meet the case on the side are gone.


----------



## Tom_in_TX (Aug 12, 2012)

Both are nice, but I'd probably go with the Hammy if I already had a Tissot in the collection.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

My vote is for the Visodate. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

jpotty said:


> View attachment 798458
> View attachment 798463
> 
> 
> ...


I'll go with the Hammy because :

-Guilloche dial
- Blue hands on white dial
- without day (even though is a useful complication , the dial tends to be too busy)


----------



## milton92 (Jul 18, 2012)

IMO you can't go wrong with either. The viewmatic looks more busy while the visodate is a complete throwback. You might also want to consider the Hamilton thin o'matic vs the visodate. I think that would be more of an apples to apples comparison. If you do decide to go with the visodate however i would recommend the white dial over the black dial. Although the black dial visodate looks more classic, i think the black font on white day/date kind of breaks the look a little bit. The white dial's day/date looks more integrated. Take note of the visodate however. Apparently there are different versions.


----------



## Perfect Blue MD (Feb 7, 2012)

I do have both watches, and I would say probably go with the Visodate if you like something dressier, and the Hamilton if you want something sportier. I have the Hamilton on a bracelet, so I wear it almost every day. I have the Tissot on leather, so I wear it for dressier occasions.


----------



## Lucian (Sep 6, 2010)

The Hamilton, without a doubt. There's also a new Jazzmaster Hamilton Day Date model that's available for you to see on the website on the website and should be available for sale already, which is the best of both worlds. It's the same size as the Viewmatic, but even better looking and a far more classy watch than the Visodate, which to me looks a little date and frankly... old. The Visodate belongs to a different, older generation. IMHO.


----------



## KevL (Feb 2, 2010)

can't go wrong with either, but since you already have the le locle maybe the hamilton is the better choice.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Viso, it has a sharp and uncluttered dial. The Hamilton looks too fussy, the sub-second markers are completely unnecessary.


----------



## zs3889 (Mar 3, 2013)

Cypher said:


> I'll go with the Hammy because :
> 
> -Guilloche dial
> - Blue hands on white dial
> - without day (even though is a useful complication , the dial tends to be too busy)


Does the viewmatic really have blue hands? In some photos they look blue but in most of the photos they just look plain silver/white.


----------



## whitey_rolls (Jul 16, 2013)

I asked myself the same thing and ended up getting the Viewmatic with a bracelet and black face.


----------



## cprrckwlf (Aug 18, 2012)

zs3889 said:


> Does the viewmatic really have blue hands? In some photos they look blue but in most of the photos they just look plain silver/white.


gunmetal-ish: Hamilton Watch · viewmatic auto
blue: Hamilton Watch · Viewmatic Auto

This thread is kind of old.


----------



## zs3889 (Mar 3, 2013)

cprrckwlf said:


> gunmetal-ish: Hamilton Watch · viewmatic auto
> blue: Hamilton Watch · Viewmatic Auto
> 
> This thread is kind of old.


Thanks, so apparently they only have blue second hand on the 37mm version  I am looking for 40mm and I really love the blue hand


----------



## JDN (Mar 9, 2013)

If you like the Hamilton viewmatic, I would also look at the Hamilton Thin-o-Matic, as was previously stated. I was considering between the two Hamiltons and decided on the Thin-O-Matic. Very nice, uncluttered dial and much nicer in person than in pictures.


----------



## zs3889 (Mar 3, 2013)

JDN said:


> If you like the Hamilton viewmatic, I would also look at the Hamilton Thin-o-Matic, as was previously stated. I was considering between the two Hamiltons and decided on the Thin-O-Matic. Very nice, uncluttered dial and much nicer in person than in pictures.


Thanks for the suggestion, I did consider the thin-o-matic but I like the dial on viewmatic better. The things that worry me are the case size (can't tell if the 40mm will be large as a dressy watch) and the silver hands/numbers/hour markers (afraid it will constantly disappear from the dial under bright condition). In some pics they hands/numbers/hour markers look fine but in some pics they are hardly visible on the dial.


----------

